# Any sweeter and I woulda had to go to the dentist..



## rance

Nice review, thanks. I have to agree with every word you wrote. Funny thing, when I don't have this saw with me, my next choice is a really cheap Pony saw for cutting DTs.


----------



## michelletwo

I have used this saw for 10 yrs+..if one is a handtool freak this is the saw to have.


----------



## a1Jim

Good review


----------



## gblock66

Nice review, the same thing happened to me when I first started to cut dovetails, I walked into my local Woodcraft, where a friend worked. He sold me a cheap $20.00 dovetail saw, I was so happy until I got home and tried it. It danced all over the board didn't cut straight dovetails, so on the search I went for a new saw. . I looked at Rob Cosman's Dovetail Saw but at $250.00 that's to much to spend on a saw. I searched the internet, read reviews and settled on the VERITAS DT saw. . .the price was very reasonable at $60.00 and it cuts like a dream. I can't believe how few stroke I have to make to get to the depth I'm cutting to. So I feel the same way. . .my regret was buying that cheap saw my friend told me to buy. . . .Oh well we all live and learn . . .


----------



## bench_dogg

I have that saw and really like it. On a whim I picked up a japanese saw, a bit shorter than most-thought the thinner kerf might be better for smaller dovetails-but I still like the LN the best. I tried the Adria-nice saw but the LN just felt better in my hand and I liked the longer blade.

Happy Dovetailing!


----------



## 280305

Yes, this saw is a dream to use. The saw that I had been using for dovetails was a crosscut saw, but cutting dovetails is ripping. The difference was amazing. And you are right, it cuts straight. "Just" get it started correctly, and you cannot miss! I love what the instructions say:
If you had a poor sawing technique before, your new saw will force you to learn the proper sawing technique.

Excellent purchase.


----------



## CottageWorkshop

This sounds like a support group for a bunch of handsaw wierdos… my kinda crowd! I don't have much time for woodworking these days but I do find time to sneak into the cottage and make a few cuts with my handsaws. Even just practice cuts can be very therapeutic and helps me keep my touch.


----------



## Marc5

I finally broke down and bought one a little over a year ago and agree it is worth every penny. I also have a veritas DT saw and equally use both saws. If you told me that I would have to give one of the saws up I would keep the LN saw. I feel it is a little better and certainly the most pleasing to the eye. It is truly a heirloom tool that is not so expensive you would be afraid to use. LN hit a home run with this one.


----------



## planepassion

Ars, I recently picked up the thin-plate LN DT saw, and am loving it. I'm practicing making straight cuts and teaching myself the nuances of starting cuts effortlessly. That is one sharp tool. Like yourself, the curly maple is poetry in wood, and it makes me smile looking at it on my pegboard after I've made some cuts.

At first, the $40 or so you spent on the Japanese pull saw may feel like a waste. I went the exact same route as you did. But in retrospect, I'm glad I did. I found that while I like the pull saw cutting action, just like you I never warmed to the handle. I chalk it up to a learning experience. It was all part of the path that brought me to my LN DT beauty. And I appreciate her all the more for it.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Great review and great comments.


----------

